# The Random Knowledge Thread



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought it would be kinda cool to have a collection of interesting random facts,I find it quite interesting.

anyway I'll start off,

number 13 is unlucky because the greek word for 13 also means phobia.....


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 24, 2011)

got another one

Scientifically, the earth has more than 1 moon...

It is still an ongoing debate, but there are 7 potential objects that could be classified as moons...


----------



## JamesM (Feb 24, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> got another one
> 
> Scientifically, the earth has more than 1 moon...
> 
> It is still an ongoing debate, but there are 7 potential objects that could be classified as moons...



That's false, for the record. In fact, I've only heard of one in debate, Cruithne, and that was proven false in the 80s... 

Here you are.

Earth HAD more than one moon, but no longer.

EDIT:
To elaborate further, there are specific orbital patterns that an object in space must conform to in order to be considered a moon. These "7 objects" may be asteroidal debris that are, as with everything in the universe, challenged by Earth's gravitational pull, yet are not classified as moons. That said, there is still a community of earthlings that insist that we are actually on the inside of the Earth's surface and still argue adamantly though Physics has proven this impossible. So, I suppose "in debate" could be an appropriate term. They're still wrong.


----------



## groph (Feb 24, 2011)

The ancient Greeks once had a battalion of warriors called The Sacred Band of Thebes who were gay lovers. Their motivation to fight was to keep their significant others alive, and they fought like ............s.

EDIT: Mothergolfers....


----------



## JamesM (Feb 24, 2011)

Random knowledge? *Well, I do know that:*







+






=








Don't ask.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 24, 2011)

The German word for acorn is _eichel_.



I don't know why knowing this makes me happy, it just does.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 24, 2011)

The vibrator was originally used as a medicinal treatment for female "hysteria" during the 19th century


----------



## MFB (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember random barcodes from around my work, like a case of our water in a 24 pack is 04902249677, BUT if you change one of those numbers to a '2' it becomes a can of peanuts! There are more but I'm not gonna make myself look weirder.

I like to try and remember the legitimate name of drugs, like acetetaphetamine and dimethyltryptamine (DMT) and such. 

There's more but I'm blanking.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 24, 2011)

^I can write the structures for both of those molecules, and I hate chemistry.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 24, 2011)

if you hold a lighter while lit, then bend an orange peel close it will spray flammable liquids. just a very very tiny bit.


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread. My wife always tells me I'm full of these random facts (that are kind of worthless for everyday life)


Jupiter has no (solid) surface.

The biggest freshwater fish known to man is the Giant Death Ray found in the Mekong River (which also has the most species of giant fish in any body of fresh water)


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mariah Carey and Whitney Houston can hit every note on a grand piano with their voice


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 24, 2011)

Human foreskins discarded after circumcision are sold to biomedical companies for use in artificial skin manufacture. One foreskin contains enough material to grow 250,000 square feet of new skin. They are also used as a "secret" ingredient in popular antiwrinkle gels.


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Mariah Carey and Whitney Houston can hit every note on a grand piano with their voice



No way!



ddtonfire said:


> Human foreskins discarded after circumcision are sold to biomedical companies for use in artificial skin manufacture. One foreskin contains enough material to grow 250,000 square feet of new skin. They are also used as a "secret" ingredient in popular antiwrinkle gels.



WHAAAAT?? hahahah


I'm quickly falling in love with this thread. It's right up my alley.


*At one point in history, black pepper was valued more dear than gold.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 24, 2011)

Both male and female Hiennas have a penis.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

A specimen of the Argentine blue-bill duck had a 42.5 cm (17 inches) long penis, the average length of this species is 20 cm 8 inches

The fully erect penis is twice the size of the bird: it is like us having a 3.5 m (12 feet) penis

And Blue Whales have on average an 8 foot penis that never gets fully erect


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> A specimen of the Argentine blue-bill duck had a 42.5 cm (17 inches) long penis, the average length of this species is 20 cm 8 inches
> 
> The fully erect penis is twice the size of the bird: it is like us having a 3.5 m (12 feet) penis
> 
> And Blue Whales have on average an 8 foot penis that never gets fully erect



 These "animal/pen15" random facts are killing me

*The loudest (and largest mammal) animal in the world is the Blue Whale. 





Appropriately named, 2nd place goes to the Howler Monkey.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2011)

So much talk of penises.

I'm out.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Till Lindemann of Rammstein took part in the European Junior Swimming Championships as a child


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So much talk of penises.
> 
> I'm out.



...of the closet?


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

James Brown went to prison twice and was charged with multiple counts of spousal abuse and rape, along with assault, owning unlicensed weapons and drugs charges...


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 24, 2011)

The diesel engine was originally designed to run on peanut oil. But because oil was so much more inexpensive (at the time) they chose that as a fuel.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> And Blue Whales have on average an 8 foot penis that never gets fully erect



Am I right in thinking that would be something do with blood loss; ie if the penis ever did become fully erect the rest of the body wouldn't get enough blood and it'd pass out? IIRC something similar would happen to a human being with a 17-inch dick or whatever.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> The diesel engine was originally designed to run on peanut oil. But because oil was so much more inexpensive (at the time) they chose that as a fuel.



this maybe why now, with a few modifications you can run diesel cars on cooking oil...


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Am I right in thinking that would be something do with blood loss; ie if the penis ever did become fully erect the rest of the body wouldn't get enough blood and it'd pass out? IIRC something similar would happen to a human being with a 17-inch dick or whatever.



erm not entirely sure to be honest but blue whales are so large that if it were the size of a human it would have a 10cm penis. I feel it is more to do with how whales mate, this however is something I haven't looked into


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 24, 2011)

it is estimated that there are more possible chess games combinations then there are atoms in the universe. or so I've read. though it sounds slightly off... they said they estimate that the number of atoms in the universe is approx. 10^81, while the amount of possible chess games is about 10^100,000 

but hey, it was Scientific American~


----------



## pink freud (Feb 24, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> it is estimated that there are more possible chess games combinations then there are atoms in the universe. or so I've read. though it sounds slightly off... they said they estimate that the number of atoms in the universe is approx. 10^81, while the amount of possible chess games is about 10^100,000
> 
> but hey, it was Scientific American~



I question that, unless they negated any recursive moves.


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 24, 2011)

Charlie Chaplin once lost a Charlie Chaplin lookalike contest. In fact, he didn't even place.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hitler was nearly killed in a shell blast during WWI that took the lives of everyone else in the trench but only slightly wounding him. And again in 1930 when his car collided with a goods truck...


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 24, 2011)

Since Vultures don't have any sweat glands (prone to infection) they cool themselves by defecating on their legs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2011)

Giraffes have powerful muscles at the top of their necks which slow down blood on its way to the brain. Without these muscles, the immense blood pressure would destroy their brain. They also have extraordinary hearts which are up to 2 feet in size.

A blue whales heart is the size of a small car, and it has blood vessels large enough for fish to swim through.


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Giraffes have powerful muscles at the top of their necks which slow down blood on its way to the brain. Without these muscles, the immense blood pressure would destroy their brain. They also have extraordinary hearts which are up to 2 feet in size.
> 
> A blue whales heart is the size of a small car, and it has blood vessels large enough for fish to swim through.



^
Fascinating. 

*The deepest river in the world is the Congo. It's around 750ft deep in places.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hannibal's tactics used in the battle of Cannae in 216BC were inspiration for the envelopment of Bagdad during the First Gulf War


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2011)

Squid blood is blue but when the animal dies it turns transparent.


----------



## groph (Feb 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So much talk of penises.
> 
> I'm out.



Lol, it was only a matter of time.

I think adult male gorillas have a 2 inch penis which I guess is sort of funny, considering that they're 300 pounds and could put up a good fight against Chewbacca. Humans have the largest dongs out of all of the primates, both relatively and absolutely. Yet we still never get laid.

The average male chimpanzee is 3-4 times as strong as the average human male.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2011)

groph said:


> Yet we still never get laid.



False


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

^ I deem that random knowledge


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Hitler was nearly killed in a shell blast during WWI that took the lives of everyone else in the trench but only slightly wounding him. And again in 1930 when his car collided with a goods truck...



It also left him missing one of two very important organs.

EDIT-Does this count as more penis talk, its kind of close...
Musicians tend to be perverts, it seems. 

-----

Contrary to popular belief, glass is not actually a slow moving liquid, its an amorphous solid.

7 is the most fucked up number, symbolizing both good and evil. Mostly evil. 

Graphene the thinnest possible substance, one atom thick, considered by physics to be two dimensional, is created by using a type of scotch tape only slightly modified from the retail type.


----------



## groph (Feb 24, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It also left him missing one of two very important organs.
> 
> EDIT-Does this count as more penis talk, its kind of close...
> Musicians tend to be perverts, it seems.
> ...



yeah Hitler only had one nad didn't he?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats a myth actually.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2011)

There's a family of shrimps called snapping or 'pistol' shrimp. They have specialised claws, which click together shooting out a tiny bubble of super-pressurized air which can reach temperatures as hot as the surface of the sun for a short moment. These bubbles are used to stun prey before feeding.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 24, 2011)

They also have enough power to crack a tank with one click. They can hardly be kept in captivity because of it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats only the mantis shrimp capable of doing that, apparently their blasts are as powerful as a .22 calibre bullet. :|


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 24, 2011)

breast sizes of women have gone up a size from B to a C in the last 15 years due to chemicals and hormones added to the dairy and meat products found all over.

dolphins aren't as cuddly as you would like to think, they rape human beings.

turkeys have the lowest standards out there when it comes to sex. they will hump just about anything. from a sofa, to a 2x4


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 24, 2011)

The reason ducks penises and vaginas are so fucking crazy is because ducks are horrible rapists and their peens and vagss have been basically evolving and 'waging war'.


----------



## MFB (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Only the vagina is really crazy, and that's because male ducks are fucking horny as shit. The penis is just terrifyingly long.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 24, 2011)

baby blue whales gain 200 pounds a day for the first 3 weeks of their lives on milk alone, and at full size their tongues weigh more than the average compact car.

semen has almost the exact nutritional value of a hard-boiled egg (all the good it does telling my gf that )

if you skydive naked, enough oxygen would be forced through your skin so that you could hold your breath all the way down and not die. probably wouldnt feel too great though haha.

an australian man was struck by lightning 3 times in 10 years, the third of which killed him. and, oddly enough, his tombstone was struck again a few months after he died


----------



## JamesM (Feb 24, 2011)

While I'm not questioning you, I highly doubt that last story.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 24, 2011)

the plastic bit on the end of your shoelace is called an "aglet"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 24, 2011)

I had sausage, egg and cheese burritos for dinner.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There's a family of shrimps called snapping or 'pistol' shrimp. They have specialised claws, which click together shooting out a tiny bubble of super-pressurized air which can reach temperatures as hot as the surface of the sun for a short moment. These bubbles are used to stun prey before feeding.


----------



## caparison_x (Feb 24, 2011)

The volume of a Sphere is always greater than its surface area.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 24, 2011)

caparison_x said:


> The volume of a Sphere is always greater than its surface area.



You can't compare the two, friend. X and Y can't be compared if they contain different units.


EDIT:
Just so I actually contribute to this thread... Hehe.

You will never, EVER, not be under the influence of gravitational forces anywhere in the universe. That is, unless it is somehow possible to travel and infinite distance away, which would then make infinity finite and... That's something else entirely. Pretty wild though, eh? For me at least.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Giraffes have powerful muscles at the top of their necks which slow down blood on its way to the brain. Without these muscles, the immense blood pressure would destroy their brain. They also have extraordinary hearts which are up to 2 feet in size.
> 
> A blue whales heart is the size of a small car, and it has blood vessels large enough for fish to swim through.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 25, 2011)

Hitler only had one ball.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 25, 2011)

Sweet n Low, and many things sweetened with artificial sweeteners, contain Saccharin, which has been proven to cause bladder cancer. Thanks to lobbyists the warning was removed from the Sweet n Low packets in 2000.


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 25, 2011)

If you cool liquid helium to 2K, it becomes a superfluid and begins to even crawl out of its container thanks to having zero viscosity.


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 25, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> it is estimated that there are more possible chess games combinations then there are atoms in the universe. or so I've read. though it sounds slightly off... they said they estimate that the number of atoms in the universe is approx. 10^81, while the amount of possible chess games is about 10^100,000
> 
> but hey, it was Scientific American~


±10^81 is the number of hydrogen atoms in the universe. better talk about all elementary particles, ±2x10^89


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 25, 2011)

edit: damn double


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> Sweet n Low, and many things sweetened with artificial sweeteners, contain Saccharin, which has been proven to cause bladder cancer. Thanks to lobbyists the warning was removed from the Sweet n Low packets in 2000.



Remind me of Aspartame (Nutrasweet, Equal) causing formaldehyde to accumulate brain and body tissue. Fuck artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 25, 2011)

I've looked into sweeteners before and I found no concrete proof that they actually do cause cancer, so I'm careful but not too careful.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 25, 2011)

They also said a couple of years ago that tomatoes cause cancer. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooded Seals have the shortest weaning period of any mammal. ~4-5 days. 

Seals are also tied for the highest milk:fat content with Whales.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 25, 2011)

The Armada said:


> They also said a couple of years ago that tomatoes cause cancer. I just don't care anymore.



check this out...

The Daily Mail list of 'Things that give you cancer' - hellokinsella's posterous

The media today is screwed >.<


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 25, 2011)

13point9 said:


> check this out...
> 
> The Daily Mail list of 'Things that give you cancer' - hellokinsella's posterous
> 
> The media today is screwed >.<



 --> Media


*The Gaboon Viper has the longest fangs of any known venomous snake, _(Had to look this next part up)_ ~2 inches/50.8mm. That could go through your ENTIRE hand, and some.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2011)

13point9 said:


> check this out...
> 
> The Daily Mail list of 'Things that give you cancer' - hellokinsella's posterous
> 
> The media today is screwed >.<



BBQ's? Being a man? Being Southern? Bacon? I'm only to the B's and I'm already fucked!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 25, 2011)

13point9 said:


> check this out...
> 
> The Daily Mail list of 'Things that give you cancer' - hellokinsella's posterous
> 
> The media today is screwed >.<









In other news (though may be related somewhat to the Daily Mail):

The longest recorded distance for projectile vomiting is 27 feet.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Feb 25, 2011)

It cost 7 million $ to make the Titanic and 200 million to make a film about it.

There are more plastic flamingos in America than real ones.

Make a fist with your left hand, squeeze your thumb finger. Then put your right index finger down your throat. NO GAG REFLEX!

Just to contribute


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> It cost 7 million $ to make the Titanic and 200 million to make a film about it.



That was in 1912. If we extrapolate $7 million to today's prices, including inflation since then, and such and such, we'd probably get about the same amount of money ($200 million), if not more ... Then again, I'm no economist so I'm not sure 

-------------------------------------------

For more penis-related useless facts:

The barnacle has the largest penis, in proportion to its own body, of the whole animal kingdom. Up to 16 times its own body size.

Male walruses have what's called a "baculum" in their penises, which can reach 25 inches in length. It's basically a bone following the length of the penis. Petrified bacula (also called Oosik) are sold in Canada as ornaments. 

Enough of penises 

Following the one about cold helium: 
When temperatures of a material reach very close to absolute zero temperature (0K), it changes into something that is considered by some as an additional state of matter (apart from gas, liquid, solid), called a "Bose-Einstein Condensate". It was first done in a laboratory by dropping the temperature of a gas made of Rubidium atoms to 170 nK (1.7 x 10^-7 K).


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 25, 2011)

A whale penis is called a "dork."


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 25, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> A whale penis is called a "dork."



^ And a 3rd derivative a "jerk"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 25, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> A whale penis is called a "dork."



So actually Justin Bieber is a whale penis?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 25, 2011)

"Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo" is a grammatically valid sentence.


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 25, 2011)

^I've always loved that one.

The largest supply of alcohol in the universe is in deep space, where there is an alcohol cloud in the Milky way that measures 288 billion miles across.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 25, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> "Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo" is a grammatically valid sentence.



I love that sentence. 

----------

There actually are words in the English language that don't have vowels. There's two, crwth(a medieval Welsh string instrument) and cwm(a valley). Both words are directly taken from Welsh, where a w is a vowel.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2011)

The buffalo one always makes my head hurt.


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 25, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> "Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo" is a grammatically valid sentence.


 
+1

I HAD to look that up to understand it:





> The sentence is unpunctuated and uses three different readings of the word "buffalo". In order of their first use, these are
> 
> *a.* the city of Buffalo, New York, which is used as a noun adjunct in the sentence and is followed by the animal;
> *n.* the noun buffalo, an animal, in the plural (equivalent to "buffaloes" or "buffalos"), in order to avoid articles;
> ...


...etc...

*30lb Wolverines have been known to bully carcasses away from Brown Bears which are about 33 times its own size.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 25, 2011)

The most common vowel sound in English is always unstressed, with one exception. Points to you if you can tell me what the sound is, and what the exception is.

Edit: On the topic of the buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo, 

92 repetitions of the syllable "shi" with different tones makes a pretty poem in modern Chinese.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion-Eating_Poet_in_the_Stone_Den


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2011)

^

Do you want to know what it


Spoiler



SCHWAs


?

Okay, I'll tell you what it


Spoiler



SCHWAs


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, Gunshow's got it, but what's the exception?



Spoiler



It's the schwa. Say "America." It's the "a"s in that. Say "supply." It's the "u." Say just about any word ending in "er" and it's that combination of letters. Always unstressed, since unless you're singing West Side Story, the stress is on the second syllable in America./&#601;'mer&#618;k&#601;/, /s&#601;'pla&#618;/, /'ed&#618;t&#601;/. The exception is "gonna." /'g&#601;n&#601;/



And I can't put links in there because it buggers up the spoiler tags.


----------



## Semikiller (Feb 25, 2011)

The quickest way a ball can roll from one higher point to a lower point is down a curve called a brachistochrone.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 25, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've looked into sweeteners before and I found no concrete proof that they actually do cause cancer, so I'm careful but not too careful.



try this experiment...

put a drop of honey out in the open during a summer day
then a blob of orange or banana or some other fruit
then a blob of sweetners

see ants avoid sweetners....

sweetners cause strokes. or at least that was the case with my grandma. she passed away after having 6-9 strokes within a day or so, and that caused her to be brain dead for a few days before they pulled the plugs...

sweetners also slow down your digestive system, which forces your body to put on more weight...so large diet cokes are prolly worse than small regular cokes. 







dragonblade629 said:


> I love that sentence.
> 
> ----------
> 
> There actually are words in the English language that don't have vowels. There's two, crwth(a medieval Welsh string instrument) and cwm(a valley). Both words are directly taken from Welsh, where a w is a vowel.




'crwth' is spelled in numerous different ways. the most common one being 'crueth' or kruth, or other random variations of it. but most common ones have vowels to em....



random facts:
A fast-food quarter-pounder costs $3, and 1,300 gallons of water (the number varies, some saying its 3500 liters...but give or take a few....). while a whole 3 course meal at a restaurant takes up about 5500 liters of water. 


meat consumption:
In 1970 the averages for annual meat consumption per capita in the USA:

Beef: ~ 80 pounds
Chicken: ~ 27 pounds
Pork: ~ 54 pounds
Turkey: ~ 7 pounds

A total of 168 pounds (around 76 kilograms) per year. 

but comparing to other countries, this is the result for 2005 per person per year. notice india and Haiti in comparison to others. the average in 2003 was 23 kgs.
USA- A total of 275 pounds per year. 
Australia- A total of 109.9 kilograms (around 242 pounds) per year. 
canada- A total of 62.61 kilograms (around 137 pounds) per year. 
denmark- 321 lbs a year!
new zealand- 313 lbs
Luxembourg - (312 lbs.)
UK- 175 lbs
france- 221 lbs
brazil- about 65 lbs
*Haiti- about 6-7 lbs*
*India- about 8-10 lbs*


however, take this with a grain of salt...some countries like japan rank fairly low in meat consumption, however, that is explained by high sea food consumpution. however, places like haiti and india, the prices for meat are really high, OR, religious reasons keep them from consuming meat. as a result, malnutrition is evident.








also, a funny fact:
there are a lot of similarities in a beer can and bacon, aside from them both starting off with a 'b'. say beer can in an american accent. then say the same word in a british accent. now say 'bacon' in a jamaican accent.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 25, 2011)

Random knowledge:

I just heard some lesbians in the room one floor down, next to a lady friend of mine's room doing it. Well, the knowledge is in that I didn't that they were lesbians, and now I do. Sounded pretty steamy.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 25, 2011)

(To the meat-fact) AND WE ARE FUCKING PROUD OF IT! 

But did you know, that under the right environments, water can enter a solid, fluid AND gaseous state at the same time?


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 25, 2011)

Asrial said:


> (To the meat-fact) AND WE ARE FUCKING PROUD OF IT!
> 
> But did you know, that under the right environments, water can enter a solid, fluid AND gaseous state at the same time?



the meat fact is all over the place. i was studying about it in class. however, researching it shows different numbers. but either way, denmark is top of the list for most of those numbers. and america is fairly high in all of the lists.

kinda surprised that australia and new zealand are so high there...however, they dont have too many fat people either....different methods of cooking i guess


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 25, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Male walruses have what's called a "baculum" in their penises, which can reach 25 inches in length. It's basically a bone following the length of the penis. Petrified bacula (also called Oosik) are sold in Canada as ornaments.


 
Not just walruses. The vast majority of mammal species have them. In fact, Man is the only great ape that _doesn't_ have a baculum.

Penis!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 25, 2011)

Aside from english loan words, most dialects of the Tlingit language have no labial consonants. That never ceases to boggle my mind.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 25, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> kinda surprised that australia and new zealand are so high there...however, they dont have too many fat people either....different methods of cooking i guess


 
There are plenty of fatties down under.

"In 2007, the World Health Organization (WHO) found that 67.4% of Australian adults are overweight,[4] ranking 21st in the world, and third out of the major countries in the Anglosphere, behind the United States (ranked 9th) and New Zealand (ranked 17th).[4] A 2005 WHO study found that just over 20% of Australian adults are obese,[2] which is expected to rise to roughly 29% in 2010 if current trends continue.[2]"

Yes, that's from wikipedia, but the citations link to outside sources.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 25, 2011)

An octopus can fit through any space as long as it is no smaller than it's beak.

One of the male's tentacles is actually a penis.

They have three hearts.

They hae been known to deliberately detach a tentacle in order to escape.



Some moth's are 'born' without mouths, meaning they cannot feed and survive from the body fat they gained as larvae. This means that they only survive for sometimes two weeks as adults, and yet can stay dormant in cocoons for decades.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 25, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> An octopus can fit through any space as long as it is no smaller than it's beak.
> 
> One of the male's tentacles is actually a penis.
> 
> ...


 
Also, this:



Shit's crazy.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jane Leeves became the highest paid British Actress in Hollywood whilst playing Daphne in Fraiser 

She also starred in Monty Python's Meaning of Life


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bahrain has the largest percentage of obese women in the world, at a mind-disrupting 42.4%... And I don't doubt that for a second. Not even in the US have I seen such an incredible amount of morbidly obese people. And even worse, they're the laziest bastards alive who do nothing to fix it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 25, 2011)

The sun is a million times larger than earth. Even bigger than that is the red giant star betelgeuse, which has a diameter 700 times the size of our sun. If you placed it in the centre of our solar system, it would reach out to the orbits of Mars or even Jupiter.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 25, 2011)

I knew someone would post that.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 25, 2011)

like sex?
dont like condoms?
but dont want to get pregnant, and she doesn't want to go on the pill?
nor do you wanna get a vesectimy(sp)? but you want a temporary fix?

grab something called a 'ballbra'. its basically that, a bra for your balls. apparently if you wear it for over a year regularly (have a different pair ever so often and wash it!), the static electricity terminates sperm. however, your sperm comes back after 3 months of not wearing the ball-bra. 

so yes, you would be shooting blanks


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 26, 2011)

Think I'll just stick with vodka and a coathanger.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 26, 2011)

the longest recorded chicken flight is a might blowing 13 seconds...


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 26, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Bahrain has the largest percentage of obese women in the world, at a mind-disrupting 42.4%... And I don't doubt that for a second. Not even in the US have I seen such an incredible amount of morbidly obese people. And even worse, they're the laziest bastards alive who do nothing to fix it



IIRC, that's because obese women there are considered to be healthy and beautiful and worthy of marriage


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 26, 2011)

'Mike the Headless Chicken' survived 18 months with no head.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 26, 2011)

darbdavys said:


> IIRC, that's because obese women there are considered to be healthy and beautiful and worthy of marriage



That's actually not true at all . That might've been true MANY years ago. However, this culture has been westernized enough to have the same taste in women that we do... More or less . That said, though, obesity is a rather big concern in this country.


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 26, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Also, this:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit's crazy.




That video is fucking menacing....literally scared me haha.


----------



## groph (Feb 26, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> It cost 7 million $ to make the Titanic and 200 million to make a film about it.
> 
> There are more plastic flamingos in America than real ones.
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT THIS ACTUALLY WORKS


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 26, 2011)

groph said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS ACTUALLY WORKS



I thought it was going to be some sort of "HA! Gotcha!" joke, but... I actually just tried and it does work hahahaha freaky stuff!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 26, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> I thought it was going to be some sort of "HA! Gotcha!" joke, but... I actually just tried and it does work hahahaha freaky stuff!



Yup, it works. A female friend of mine told me about it, when I asked her why she was making a fist while...uh...'attempting not to gag'


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 26, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Yup, it works. A female friend of mine told me about it, when I asked her why she was making a fist while...uh...'attempting not to gag'



... What has been read, cannot be unread. That was absolutely epic.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Feb 26, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> ... What has been read, cannot be unread. That was absolutely epic.



I TOTALLY agree!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 26, 2011)

Side note:

This new like thing is pretty cool.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 26, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Since Vultures don't have any sweat glands (prone to infection) they cool themselves by defecating on their legs.


Males of certain species of vultures consume such large amounts of excrement that it turns their eyes yellow. The yellower eyes, the more attractive to the female. The reason is, females desire the strongest male and only the strongest males can consume that much excrement without dying.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 26, 2011)

groph said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS ACTUALLY WORKS



doesn't work for me...unless, i'm reading it wrong...

so you squeeze your thumb in a fist on your left hand
and then you put your right index finger down your throat? 

or, you make a fist with your left hand, with your middle finger on your right hand, you push onto your thumb, and then use the index finger?

both sides aren't helping either way...granted, my gag reflexes are fairly weak as is (as in i dont gag too easily), but the finger is making me gag...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 26, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> doesn't work for me...unless, i'm reading it wrong...
> 
> so you squeeze your thumb in a fist on your left hand
> and then you put your right index finger down your throat?
> ...



Left hand: Make a fist with your thumb in the middle (a bad fist...like a 3 year old makes). Squeeze your thumb.

Right hand: Shove shit down your throat hole.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 27, 2011)

groph said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS ACTUALLY WORKS


 
 I think this thread has a winner.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Feb 27, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I think this thread has a winner.



me?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2011)

Camping groups in Africa have t make a habit of cleaning and hiding all cooking equipment right after every use, as hyenas are known to chew and dent steel saucapans and cups.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 27, 2011)

ilyti said:


> Males of certain species of vultures consume such large amounts of excrement that it turns their eyes yellow. The yellower eyes, the more attractive to the female. The reason is, females desire the strongest male and only the strongest males can consume that much excrement without dying.



 That's like me going up to a girl at a club and telling her "Hey, look how strong I am, I'm gonna eat this whole bowl of shit just for you."

Oh, the wonders of the animal kingdom .

------------------------

It's impossible to fold a _regular_ piece of paper (say A4 size) more than 7 times... I know Mythbusters did it 11 times, but they had a football-field-sized piece of paper. That doesn't count. 


46 days from the date of this post (on April 14th) is the first anniversary of the death of Peter Steele - bassist and singer for Type O' Negative... Not that I really ever liked them, but I just know this... The date stuck to my head. And it sucks for their fans, his band, and his family. RIP Peter Steele.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 27, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> That's like me going up to a girl at a club and telling her "Hey, look how strong I am, I'm gonna eat this whole bowl of shit just for you."
> 
> Oh, the wonders of the animal kingdom .
> 
> ...



the paper thing isn't just limted for A4 sized papers. get something a bit longer or shorter or a bit tinner, and its the same thing. 

and didn't myth busters fold it 21 times? but again, its highly unlikely to find a paper 3 times the size of a foot ball field


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 27, 2011)

Bonnie and Clyde were not lovers. It's said Clyde was a homosexual.



MFB said:


> I like to try and remember the legitimate name of drugs, like acetetaphetamine and dimethyltryptamine (DMT) and such.



I do this as well.



ddtonfire said:


> Charlie Chaplin once lost a Charlie Chaplin lookalike contest. In fact, he didn't even place.



When Charlie passed away, his corpse was dug up and stolen for ransom.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 27, 2011)

When suffering from brain freeze (headaches from ice cream/slurpee etc):

Use your tongue and push the roof of your mouth. You may get a slight moment of drowsiness but it will make the headache disappear.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 27, 2011)

the roof of your mouth is the only place in your body you can tickle yourself...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2011)

Contrary to popular belief, certain areas of yoru tongue are not associated with certain tastes e.g. sweet, sour etc. The whole tongue responds to any taste.

Catfish's entire bodies are covered in taste buds, heavily concentrated on the feelers. This allows them to find food in the muddy, dark waters they tend to live in.


----------



## MFB (Feb 27, 2011)

On the whole "No gag via fist" discussion, I just tried it and while it wasn't as pronounced as when it would normally kick in, it was still there. Maybe it's just that people don't go as far and just try it where they would normally gag?


----------



## Daiephir (Feb 27, 2011)

MFB said:


> On the whole "No gag via fist" discussion, I just tried it and while it wasn't as pronounced as when it would normally kick in, it was still there. Maybe it's just that people don't go as far and just try it where they would normally gag?



You're doing it wrong IMO, squeeze harder or something


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 28, 2011)

I bet you all look ridiculous shoving your finger down your throat.

Except Ross.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Are you kidding?
Best thing ever!


"Hey baby. You should prooooobably SmD."
"I can't! I have a gag reflex!"
"Do I have some news for you sweetheart!"
And then happy ending ensues.


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 28, 2011)

Cthulu is buried in the Pacific Ocean in the sunken city of R'lyeh.
A few of his smaller forms, also born of the stars, Cthulhi are believed to walk amongst us still today.

The Cult of Cthulu believes he is only in a prolonged slumber beneath the ocean, and that one day


> ...the secret priests would take great Cthulhu from his tomb to revive His subjects and resume his rule of earth....Then mankind would have become as the Great Old Ones; free and wild and beyond good and evil, with laws and morals thrown aside and all men shouting and killing and revelling in joy. Then the liberated Old Ones would teach them new ways to shout and kill and revel and enjoy themselves, and all the earth would flame with a holocaust of ecstasy and freedom.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 28, 2011)

If you want to view the contents of a page but don't have access to it for one reason or another, you can click "Cached" on a search engine to view the content on that page w/o all the pretty CSS and pictures and what not...


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 28, 2011)

Woodpeckers open their eyes in between each peck to keep their eyes from popping out due the the immense force. They also have a buffer partition of cartilage which protects their brain from the tramatic impact it makes when pecking wood. Brain Trauma surgeons study these little birds brains so they might reconstruct their patients' injured brains.


Woodpeckers also have a special glue on their long tounges (which are also barbed and up to 10" long) so that when it "spears" it's prey it can pull it out of the hole. The special glue is then dissolved by another liquid in their mouths to release the bug.


One species has a tounge that starts in their throat, goes down the throat, up the back of the neck, over the top of it's head, down in between its eyes, through a nostral, and out the beak.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 28, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Cthulu is buried in the Pacific Ocean in the sunken city of R'lyeh.
> A few of his smaller forms, also born of the stars, Cthulhi are believed to walk amongst us still today.
> 
> The Cult of Cthulu believes he is only in a prolonged slumber beneath the ocean, and that one day



I'm sorry, but this is the "random knowledge thread," not the "forbidden knowledge thread."

In Afrikaans, the word for the colour orange is orange, but the word for the fruit is lemon.

...cthulhu fhaghn.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I bet you all look ridiculous shoving your finger down your throat.
> 
> Except Ross.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a pair of colors that are known as "Impossible Colors".

Colors that we can not see under normal conditions.

The two colors are a mix of Yellow and Blue, but it does not form green; and red and green, which does not form brown.

Impossible colors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 1, 2011)

Taylor said:


> There is a pair of colors that are known as "Impossible Colors".
> 
> Colors that we can not see under normal conditions.
> 
> ...



Well, I'll be damned. That's pretty cool.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 2, 2011)

more random facts:

[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The numbers '172' can be found on the back of the U.S. $5 dollar bill in the bushes at the base of the Lincoln Memorial. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]President Kennedy was the fastest random speaker in the world with upwards of 350 words per minute. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]In the average lifetime, a person will walk the equivalent of 5 times around the equator. [/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The 57 on Heinz ketchup bottles represents the number of varieties of pickles the company once had. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]In the early days of the telephone, operators would pick up a call and use the phrase, "Well, are you there?". It wasn't until 1895 that someone suggested answering the phone with the phrase "number please?" 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]According to suicide statistics, Monday is the favored day for self-destruction. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Cats sleep 16 to 18 hours per day. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The most common name in the world is Mohammed. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]It is believed that Shakespeare was 46 around the time that the King James Version of the Bible was written. In Psalms 46, the 46th word from the first word is shake and the 46th word from the last word is spear. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.

[/FONT] [FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Rhode Island is the smallest state with the longest name. The official name, used on all state documents, is "Rhode Island and Providence Plantations." [/FONT]

[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]It would take 11 Empire State Buildings, stacked one on top of the other, to measure the Gulf of Mexico at its deepest point. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The most money ever paid for a cow in an auction was $1.3 million. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The Neanderthal's brain was bigger than yours is. And the Neanderthal has trace DNA that can be found in Homo-Sapience-Sapience 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]On the new hundred dollar bill the time on the clock tower of Independence Hall is 4:10. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Each of the suits on a deck of cards represents the four major pillars of the economy in the middle ages: heart represented the Church, spades represented the military, clubs represented agriculture, and diamonds represented the merchant class. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The Main Library at Indiana University sinks over an inch every year because when it was built, engineers failed to take into account the weight of all the books that would occupy the building. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The sound of E.T. walking was made by someone squishing her hands in jelly. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]1 in 5,000 north Atlantic lobsters are born bright blue. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The king of hearts is the only king without a moustache. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Mario, of Super Mario Bros. fame, appeared in the 1981 arcade game, Donkey Kong. His original name was Jumpman, but was changed to Mario to honor the Nintendo of America's landlord, Mario Segali. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The three best-known western names in China: Jesus Christ, Richard Nixon, and Elvis Presley. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Every year about 98% of the atoms in your body are replaced. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The international telephone dialing code for Antarctica is 672. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]World Tourist day is observed on September 27. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Women are 37% more likely to go to a psychiatrist than men are. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The human heart creates enough pressure to squirt blood 30 feet (9 m). 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Diet Coke was only invented in 1982. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]There are more than 1,700 references to gems and precious stones in the King James translation of the Bible. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]When snakes are born with two heads, they fight each other for food. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]American car horns beep in the tone of F. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Turning a clock's hands counterclockwise while setting it is not necessarily harmful. It is only damaging when the timepiece contains a chiming mechanism. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]There are twice as many kangaroos in Australia as there are people. The kangaroo population is estimated at about 40 million. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Police dogs are trained to react to commands in a foreign language; commonly German but more recently Hungarian. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The Australian $5 to $100 notes are made of plastic. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]St. Stephen is the patron saint of bricklayers. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The average person makes about 1,140 telephone calls each year. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Stressed is Desserts spelled backwards. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]If you had enough water to fill one million goldfish bowls, you could fill an entire stadium. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Mary Stuart became Queen of Scotland when she was only six days old. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Charlie Brown's father was a barber. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Flying from London to New York by Concord, due to the time zones crossed, you can arrive 2 hours before you leave. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Dentists have recommended that a toothbrush be kept at least 6 feet (2 m) away from a toilet to avoid airborne particles resulting from the flush. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]You burn more calories sleeping than you do watching TV. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]A lion's roar can be heard from five miles away. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The citrus soda 7-UP was created in 1929; "7" was selected because the original containers were 7 ounces. "UP" indicated the direction of the bubbles. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Canadian researchers have found that Einstein's brain was 15% wider than normal. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The average person spends about 2 years on the phone in a lifetime. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The fist product to have a bar code was Wrigleys gum. 
[/FONT]
*[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The largest number of children born to one woman is recorded at 69. From 1725-1765, a Russian peasant woman gave birth to 16 sets of twins, 7 sets of triplets, and 4 sets of quadruplets. :O :O :O[/FONT]*


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]In ancient Rome, it was considered a sign of leadership to be born with a crooked nose. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The word "nerd" was first coined by Dr. Seuss in "If I Ran the Zoo." 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]A 41-gun salute is the traditional salute to a royal birth in Great Britain. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The bagpipe was originally made from the whole skin of a dead sheep. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The roar that we hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear. Any cup-shaped object placed over the ear produces the same effect. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Revolvers cannot be silenced because of all the noisy gasses which escape the cylinder gap at the rear of the barrel. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Liberace Museum has a mirror-plated Rolls Royce; jewel-encrusted capes, and the largest rhinestone in the world, weighing 59 pounds and almost a foot in diameter. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]A car that shifts manually gets 2 miles more per gallon of gas than a car with automatic shift. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Cats can hear ultrasound. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Dueling is legal in Paraguay as long as both parties are registered blood donors.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]On average, there are 178 sesame seeds on each McDonalds BigMac bun.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Nobody knows who built the Taj Mahal. The names of the architects, masons, and designers that have come down to us have all proved to be latter-day inventions, and there is no evidence to indicate who the real creators were. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Every human spent about half an hour as a single cell. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]7.5 million toothpicks can be created from a cord of wood. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The earliest recorded case of a man giving up smoking was on April 5, 1679, when Johan Katsu, Sheriff of Turku, Finland, wrote in his diary "I quit smoking tobacco." He died one month later. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]"Goodbye" came from "God bye" which came from "God be with you." 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]The elephant is the only animal with 4 knees. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Kansas state law requires pedestrians crossing the highways at night to wear tail lights. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Gothic,Technical,Tempus Sans ITC,Gaze,Kids,Comic Sans MS,Verdana]Back in the old days, newly weds used to eat honey by the spoon on the night of their wedding as it was believed honey made the marriage 'sweet'. hence the word 'honeymoon'
[/FONT]


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 2, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump.


 

I wonder how high Blue Whales can jump...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2011)

^ 


Not to mention seals.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 2, 2011)

When they breach, that's basically considered a jump.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 2, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> When they breach, that's basically considered a jump.


 
I suspect blue whales are far too large to get any air when breaching. I imagine it'd be more like poking their blowhole and/or tail above the surface. Video demonstrating otherwise would be supremely amusing, though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I suspect blue whales are far too large to get any air when breaching. I imagine it'd be more like poking their blowhole and/or tail above the surface. Video demonstrating otherwise would be supremely amusing, though.


 
I suppose the bit at the end is pretty close.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 2, 2011)

groph said:


> The ancient Greeks ...


Minor nit-pick. It was the Phoenicians and they were called "The Band of Lovers".

Ray


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 3, 2011)

oh no, whales breach. you remember free willy dont you?

but here are blue whales breaching:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 3, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> oh no, whales breach. you remember free willy dont you?
> 
> but here are blue whales breaching:


 

Those are humpbacks, duderpants.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 3, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Those are humpbacks, duderpants.



It only says so in the URL


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 3, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> It only says so in the URL



ahh! so you guys are right! i didn't know there was a difference between humback and blue whale. but apparently they are from the same family.

you learn something new...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 3, 2011)

Im not sure if its been mentioned yet, but the name "Wendy" didnt exist until Peter Pan was written.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> When they breach, that's basically considered a jump.


 
Hmm dno about that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 3, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I wonder how high Blue Whales can jump...


 
Jumping... How does that work?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Hmm dno about that.


 Another one of those things in life that I guess is just left up to interpretation...?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it's just like equating jumping in normal gravity to jumping in a vacuum. The physics are completely different so you can't really compare them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well it's just like equating jumping in normal gravity to jumping in a vacuum. The physics are completely different so you can't really compare them.


 
Preaching to the choir amigo...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 3, 2011)

There's no I in TEAM.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 3, 2011)

The physics of jumping in a vacuum and jumping in air aren't different at all - air resistance is pretty negligible. Now, falling great distances, on the other hand...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay when I said vacuum I should've specified by saying space. In which case, that is quite different.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 3, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> There's no I in TEAM.



There is in Spanish.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 3, 2011)

Birds are Aves, which is part of the clade Theropoda, which is in Saurischia, which is in Dinosauria. Those birds outside our windows are dinosaurs. We can clear out the rest of our brains now that we have the best fact.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 3, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> There is in Spanish.



I took 2 years of spanish in high school and all that I've gotten out of it is how to say library, chicken, left, red head, and yes/no. I'm that guy who adds an "o" or "a" to the end of each word... and I somehow passed with an A each year.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 3, 2011)

My brother gave me the best advice one day in an arguement we were having. He said:

"When you call someone a dumb-ass, you're the dumb-ass, [pause] dumb-ass!"


----------



## Philligan (Mar 4, 2011)

The true definition of the word "myth" is a story of how humankind came into existence that is generally accepted as true by the culture it refers to. It usually involves deities or supernatural beings.

Using "myth" to describe an untrue story is actually incorrect.

/Grammar Nazi


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Okay when I said vacuum I should've specified by saying space. In which case, that is quite different.



Ohhhh..... yes, that would change things, quite significantly!


----------



## victoriaB (Mar 4, 2011)

I disagreed on it..Number 13 is not really an unlucky number. Its on the person thinking that it is an unlucky number. Numbers were made not a basis for lucky numbers. We may have favorite number or lucky numbers. It is just because we believe it is.


----------



## Hallic (Mar 4, 2011)

When 1 and 1 are one, eleven(11).


- TOOL


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 4, 2011)

The largest living organism is actually a kind of fungi that creates one massive underground nextwork which can stretch for miles.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 5, 2011)

The earth is hollow




jk


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 5, 2011)

Metallica thought ST. ANGER was a good album.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 5, 2011)

&#21213;&#36000;&#19979;&#30528;&#12394;&#12398;&#19968;&#19968;&#12290;&#12288;&#12497;&#12452;&#12497;&#12531;&#12375;&#12385;&#12419;&#12387;&#12383;&#12398;&#12290;

Shoubu shitagi nanouo. Paipan shichatta no.

"These are my 'strictly business' panties. I shaved down there."


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 6, 2011)

"Fat girls are mean"


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 6, 2011)

Big-legged women ain't got no soul.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Statistically speaking, you're about 30 times more likely to get hit by lightning than to get attacked by a shark.

You're also more likely to win an Academy Award or to get killed by a falling coconut than to get attacked by a shark.

That said, I don't recommend swimming around sharks


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the mild version of this. Epidermolysis bullosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
only 50 people in a million have it.


Yep. Sucks man.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 7, 2011)

There are actually people that think the earth is flat. Seriously; google "Flat Earth Society."


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 7, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> There are actually people that think the earth is flat. Seriously; google "Flat Earth Society."



i posted a thread about this not too long about about 1/3 of russia believing the earth is flat. however, i, including a lot of other people had to question the survey's legitimacy and what specific question did they ask. 




random facts about animals:
Dolphins aren't as cute as you would think. they are known to rape humans. so stay away from flipper!

also related to dolphins, dolphins that are found in brazil's lakes/rivers are pink in color as they consume a HUGE number of salmon that makes their skin pink



and monkeys are evil! they will rape just about anything. there is a video of a from forcing a frog to preform oral sex on it. but monkeys are also known to engage in all sorts of sex acts from oral, to anal, vaginal, mutual masturbation, male-male, female-female etc...and they are also the only animal aside from humans to engage in prostitution...but monkeys sell themselves for food.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> also related to dolphins, dolphins that are found in brazil's lakes/rivers are pink in color as they consume a HUGE number of salmon that makes their skin pink


 
Salmon aren't as common in the places freshwater dolphins tend to inhabit. Salmon prefer colder water. The reason those dolphins are pink isn't entirely known, it could be down to the different chemical makeup of the water or the fact their blood vessels are closer to the surface.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 8, 2011)

Schecter's don't actually have baseball bat necks. They just happen to be slightly thicker than Ibanez necks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

High end Schecters don't, but the low end ones are pretty chunky, far more so than Ibanez. They're wider though I think which makes them feel even bigger.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> High end Schecters don't, but the low end ones are pretty chunky, far more so than Ibanez. They're wider though I think which makes them feel even bigger.


Being the owner of a Schecter Omen 6 I can't say that it's thick at all. In fact, the Hellraiser I played today at my local shop felt thicker than my Omen.
And I only said slightly to be an ass really, I know they're thicker, quite a lot, but they're not nearly as thick as people make them out to be


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

My mate owns an Omen 7 and an ATX C-8, while I own an Ibanez RG7321 and Prestige RG2027x so I'm jjust comparing those.  6 strings are a whole different matter.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 8, 2011)

I did actually play an ATX C-7 today, the neck wasn't thick at all. Granted, thicker than Ibanez, but not overly thick in any way.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

Like I said earlier man, the high end schecters have thinner necks.  Its only the omen series and whatnot I find quite thick. But we're going OT, time for facts.


2/3 of all life that has ever lived has been killed off by asteroids.


----------



## lobee (Mar 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> 2/3 of all life that has ever lived has been killed off by asteroids.


Also, over 99% of all life that has ever lived on this planet is extinct.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

More people have been killed as a result of a mosquito bite than everyone ever killed in every war that has ever happened.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

Bump!


Killer whales are actually the largest member of the dolphin family. When they attack whales they try to tear their tongues out.

A hippopotamus will eat meat if necessary and have be known to kill lions or crocodiles for carcasses.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 20, 2011)

After two praying manti (mantises...mantis's..wtf) mate, the female eats the male.

Caffeine relaxes the sphincters in the body.

More bacteria inhabit our bodies than our own cells.

The taint (also known as "guch") is officially called the "perineum" when speaking in proper anatomical terms.

Purple is the color of royalty.

Numismatics is the collection of coins.


Yeah, I know...I know cool shit.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

All carbon was created in the heart of supergiant stars, which was then scattered into the universe as carbon dust. Being carbon based life forms, this means many of the atoms in our body originated in gigantic stars. Pretty beautiful when you think about it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 20, 2011)

More people have been killed by lawn chairs than roller coasters, in total.

More people are killed yearly by vending machines than sharks.

The falchion was banned by the Roman Catholic church for two reasons: it was designed so well that it could easily cut through heavy plate armour with zero training, and that it was based on the schimitar, the sword of the Saracens, the Saracens being Muslims, thus, not christian, and, thus, heretics. Because of this, there are only three historical examples of falchions, as whenever a catholic would find one, they would take it two a priest who would destroy it.

Unsurprisingly, the Germans didn't care, and continued using it.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> More people are killed yearly by vending machines than sharks.


I always start chuckling for myself when I picture people getting killed by falling vending machines.
"We gather here to say goodbye to Tony, who passed away after being crushed under a Coke dispenser.."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

More people have been killed by tea cosies than stingrays.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 20, 2011)

Following up on random knowledge about the cosmos:

Quasars are the brightest known objects in the universe. Some have been measured to be more than 1 *trillion* times brighter than the Sun. If a quasar were placed at 30 light-years away from Earth, it would be as bright as the Sun. Ironically enough, there's a super massive black hole in the center of each quasar. They're also the farthest objects known, and are sort of like snapshots of the early universe.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

Just watched Wonders Of The Universe. If you jumped on the surface of a neutron star, by the time you hit the grounf you'd be travelling at 400,000,000 miles per hour.


----------



## Duckykong (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Just watched Wonders Of The Universe. If you jumped on the surface of a neutron star, by the time you hit the grounf you'd be travelling at 400,000,000 miles per hour.



I understand it is a pedantic point, but being able to stand on it in the first place would end you, even getting within ~500km (likely more, even) you'd be fucked. Irrelevant to the point you're making, I know. I just had a Physics test with just such a question though. 

My random knowledge:
Shono will reign supreme.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

"The Whirligig Beetles are wary and fast with an organ to detect the ripples.
The Arachnid Moths lay their eggs inside other insects along the borders of fields or roads in clusters of white cocoons.
The Ribbed Pine Borer is a longhorn beetle, their antenna's are half the length of their body and they feed on dead red pine.
Robber Flies, with their immobile heads, inject a paralyzing fluid into their prey that they snatch from life in mid-air.
The Snow Flea's mode of locomotion, strange and odd, with a spiny tail mechanism with hooks and a protracted tube from the abdomen to enable moisture absorption.

The female Praying Mantis devours the male while they are mating. The male sometimes continues copulating even after the female has bitten off his head and part of his upper torso.
Every night wasps bite into the stem of a plant, lock their mandibles into position, stretch out at right angles to the stem and, with legs dangling, they fall asleep.

If one places a minute amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death.
The Bombardier Beetle, when disturbed, defends itself by emitting a series of explosions, sometimes setting off 4 or 5 reports in succession. The noises sound like miniature popgun blasts and are accompanied by a cloud of reddish coloured vile smelling fluid.
It is commonly known that ants keep slaves. Certain species, the so-called Sanguinary Ants in particular, will raid the nests of other ant tribes and kill the queen and then kidnap many of the workers. The workers are brought back to the captor's hive where they are coerced into performing menial tasks.

And as we discussed last semester, the Army Ants will leave nothing but your bones.
Perhaps you've encountered some of these insects in your communities, displaying both their predatory and defense characteristics, while imbedded within the walls of flesh and passing for, what is most commonly recognized... as human."


----------



## steve1 (Mar 20, 2011)

dogs can't look up


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

False.


----------



## Sephael (Mar 20, 2011)

Christopher Reeve, aka Superman, died of complications from a bedsore.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I understand it is a pedantic point, but being able to stand on it in the first place would end you, even getting within ~500km (likely more, even) you'd be fucked. Irrelevant to the point you're making, I know. I just had a Physics test with just such a question though.


 
This is true of course. 



The Armada said:


> False.


 
No really, Big Al said so.


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

paper canot be fodl more than 9 times


----------



## Murmel (Mar 21, 2011)

Shono is actually Jesus Christ coming back to Earth.

What people in the metal community refer to as 'tight jeans' are often just fitting jeans that are properly sized for the specific individual.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> This is true of course.
> 
> 
> 
> No really, Big Al said so.







micester said:


> paper canot be fodl more than 9 times



Sagelike wisdom.
R.I.P. Shono.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 21, 2011)

micester said:


> paper canot be fodl more than 9 times



false:


----------



## JamesM (Mar 21, 2011)

I know you didn't just imply that Shono was wrong.

Shame on you.


EDIT:
Also, the best part of that video is at 3:43.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Armada said:


> EDIT:
> Also, the best part of that video is at 3:43.




Om. Nom. Om. Nom. Om. Nom. OM NOM.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 21, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> false:




No you are false

Never question Shono


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 21, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> false:




He's actually not far off. I posted that same random fact before. Given you have a regular-sized (letter or A4 type) paper, you can fold it about 7 times. However, if you have a football-field sized paper then you can fold it waaay more times. I'm guessing it has something to do with the paper's thickness to size ratio.

EDIT: Also, long live Shono: My Lord and Master.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 21, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> EDIT: Also, long live Shono: My Lord and Master.



this was his faovirte forum ever. who were we to deprive him of it


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 21, 2011)

Not completely up to the quality of some of the other good random knowledge in this thread but ho hum.

I went to college in a town called Shrewsbury in Shropshire, UK. It's a completely unremarkable town, in fact I don't expect anyone to have heard of it before. It's so unremarkable that it has two claims to fame, one of which most people (I would say 999 out of every 1000 people) have no clue about it.

In the town there is a column, called Lord Hill's Column. It is much like Nelsons Column and others around the world in that it holds a statue to commemorate someone special, however this Column in particular is the tallest Doric column in the world. It's not even that tall.






The only reason I know this is that I studied ancient Greece at college, and thus I know about the differing column types (doric, ionian, corinthian, blah, blah).

The only other claim to fame is that Charles Darwin was born there, I used to pass the very house he was born and grew up in on my daily bus journey into town. This is something that the whole town celebrates, there's a shopping centre named after him, as well as an £80,000 sculpture named after him (even though neither have a single thing to do with him), regardless of the famous fact that he despised Shrewsbury and often spoke of how terrible a town it is.

Edit: I forgot one other thing, John Peel went to Shrewsbury Boys School, and was raped by his student mentor. No wonder I avoid the place now.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 21, 2011)

^ That's actually pretty interesting, and one of the most random of all facts I've read in a while!  I deem that post tr00


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 21, 2011)

John Wayne and his drinkin' buddy (Ward Bond) used to prank each other constantly. One day Ward said, "I bet that we could stand on opposite ends of a newspaper and you can't hit me." John was intrigued in this challenge. Ward put newspaper in a doorway and had John stand on one side of the newspaper. Ward slams the door and says, "Try and hit me now!"

John sent his fist through the door and smoked Ward in the face.


----------



## Gasgiant (Mar 23, 2011)

There's 105 buttons on this keyboard I'm writing with, 17 computers and 4 windows in this classroom and I have no idea what the teacher's been talking about for the last 20 minutes.
Oh yeah... If i remember correctly sharks have two penises.


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 23, 2011)

Was watching QI last night, and found this kind of interesting.

There are only 5 American places that use an apostrophe in their names.
* Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, MA
* Ike&#8217;s Point, NJ
* John E&#8217;s Pond, RI
* Clark&#8217;s Mountain, OR
* Carlos Elmer&#8217;s Joshua View, AZ

No others, apparently they all got dropped in 1891.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)

Dolphins use sonar to detect vital organs which they attack to cause internal bleeding. They are one of the few animals along with their larger cousins, killer whales, that actively torture other animals with no intention of eating them. Killer whales are known to beach themselves in order to grab seals on land, after which they take them into the ocean and throw them around like rag dolls. There seems to be no reason for this behaviour, as they leave the body when bored.

The bite pressure of a great white shark is actually close to that of a humans, the teeth do all the work.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dolphins use sonar to detect vital organs which they attack to cause internal bleeding. They are one of the few animals along with their larger cousins, killer whales, that actively torture other animals with no intention of eating them. Killer whales are known to beach themselves in order to grab seals on land, after which they take them into the ocean and throw them around like rag dolls. There seems to be no reason for this behaviour, as they leave the body when bored.
> 
> The bite pressure of a great white shark is actually close to that of a humans, the teeth do all the work.



what is it with you and the fucking sea creatures


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)

I love da animals.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love da shono.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 23, 2011)

The oceans contain 99 percent of the living space on the planet.

The blue whale, Balaenoptera musculus, is the largest known animal ever to have lived on sea or land. Individuals can reach more than 110 feet and weigh nearly 200 tons more than the weight of 50 adult elephants. The blue whale's blood vessels are so broad that a full-grown trout could swim through them, and the vessels serve a heart the size of a small car.

Hydrothermal vents, fractures in the sea floor that spew sulphur compounds, support the only complex ecosystem known to run on chemicals, rather than energy from the sun. Gigantic tubeworms and mussels thrive in densities of up to 65 pounds per square foot around vents.

The oarfish, Regalecus glesne, is the longest bony fish in the world. With its snakelike body, sporting a magnificent red fin along its 50-foot length horselike face and blue gills, it accounts for many sea-serpent sightings.

Green turtles can migrate more than 1,400 miles to lay their eggs.

A group of herring is called a seige. A group of jelly fish is called a smack.
Many fish can change sex during the course of their lives. Others, especially rare deep-sea fish, have both male and female sex organs.

Oils from the orange roughy, Hoplostethus atlanticus, a deep-sea fish from New Zealand, are used in making shampoo.

Bluefin tuna, Thunnus thynnus, are among the largest and fastest marine fish. An adult may weigh 1,500 pounds and swim up to 55 miles per hour. Prized as sushi in Japan, bluefins are also among the most valuable fish: individual bluefins can bring as much as $20,000 at U.S. docks.

Penguins "fly" underwater at up to 25 miles per hour.

Since the architecture and chemistry of coral are very close to human bone, coral has been used to replace bone grafts in helping human bones to heal quickly and cleanly.

Horseshoe crabs have existed in essentially the same form for the past 135 million years. Their blood provides a valuable test for the toxins that cause septic shock, which previously led to half of all hospital-acquired infections and one-fifth of all hospital deaths.

Alginates, derived from the cell walls of brown algae, are used in beer, frozen desserts, pickles, adhesives, boiler compounds, ceramics, explosives, paper and toys.

The remains of diatoms, algae with hard shells, are used in making pet litter, cosmetics, pool filters and tooth polish.

One study of a deep-sea community revealed 898 species from more than 100 families and a dozen phyla in an area about half the size of a tennis court. More than half of these were new to science.

Life began in the seas 3.1 billion to 3.4 billion years ago. Land dwellers appeared 400 million years ago; a relatively recent point in the geologic time line.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love da animals.





Ibz_rg said:


> "Loads of awesome underwater facts"



If you're anything like me, you live with Discovery Channel and National Geographic on 24/7.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 23, 2011)

I fucking love the sea.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dolphins use sonar to detect vital organs which they attack to cause internal bleeding. *They are one of the few animals along with their larger cousins, killer whales, that actively torture other animals with no intention of eating them.* Killer whales are known to beach themselves in order to grab seals on land, after which they take them into the ocean and throw them around like rag dolls. There seems to be no reason for this behaviour, as they leave the body when bored.
> 
> The bite pressure of a great white shark is actually close to that of a humans, the teeth do all the work.



snakeheads would rape dolphins and whales. they just enjoy attacking anything and everything that moves. sometimes they eat em, most times they just bite off their tails and leave em be...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)

I did not know about coral being used as bone replacements, thats mad.

Those hydrothermal vents you speak of are based upon extremophile bacteria which are able to chemosynthesise and start a food chain that isn't based on solar energy. Research into this has given scientists hope that similar life may exist on other planets seeing as the conditions these bacteria live in are inhospitable to most life.


Due to the increased oxygen in the atmosphere on earth around 300 million years ago, insects and arachnids were able to grow to sizes much bigger than todays standards. The giant scorpion pulmonoscorpius grew to around a metre in length, the dragonfly meganeura had a wingspan on 75cm and the centipede-like arthropleura was the largest land invertebrate of all time, reaching lengths of up to 2.6m.



soliloquy said:


> snakeheads would rape dolphins and whales. they just enjoy attacking anything and everything that moves. sometimes they eat em, most times they just bite off their tails and leave em be...



Snakeheads are pretty small on average though, and only the giant snakehead is known to be aggressive to the point of being a danger to humans. They're not as mobile on land as made out to be either. Personally I'd be more scared of the goliath tiger fish.






These creatures are built to survive in the most violent currents, meaning their strong as fuck. They have been known to try and eat whole fish almost the same size as themselves, often ripping open their stomachs and dying in the process. They will eat anything tha moves.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I did not know about coral being used as bone replacements, thats mad.
> 
> Those hydrothermal vents you speak of are based upon extremophile bacteria which are able to chemosynthesise and start a food chain that isn't based on solar energy. Research into this has given scientists hope that similar life may exist on other planets seeing as the conditions these bacteria live in are inhospitable to most life.
> 
> ...



yes and no. indirectly, snakeheads, regardless of size are affecting humans significantly. why and how? they rape and irradiate pretty much every fish out there that man eats. cod or salmon or whatever other fish are no match to that annoying lil thing...

and yeah, the goliath is an insane fish, but due to how hard they are to find, and how rare a goliath that size can get, they dont really kill humans...


----------



## MikeH (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to keep a Snakehead. I've been fascinated with them ever since I've been keeping fish. Fuckers are brutal. Here's a video of such brutality:


Although, I would never treat a Snakehead the way they do in that video (ie. small tank, feeding it fish that it doesn't need to be eating), they would be awesome to have.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 23, 2011)

Gasgiant said:


> Oh yeah... If i remember correctly sharks have two penises.



Male kangaroos have a bifurcated two-pronged penis. Females have one vagina per ovary, with a third acting as a birth canal.

Marsupials be fucking crazy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> yes and no. indirectly, snakeheads, regardless of size are affecting humans significantly. why and how? they rape and irradiate pretty much every fish out there that man eats. cod or salmon or whatever other fish are no match to that annoying lil thing...



Oh I know their ecological effects are pretty extreme, I'm talking about their direct conatct with humans. A single animal holds little threat to a human other than a nasty bite. But yeah they are voracious little bastards and will probably have a big effect on American fish populations in coming years. There have even been scattered reports of giant snakeheads throughout the US. It's a pity, because if the alligator gar hadn't been almos wiped out, it would have given the snakehead a run for it's money. Not only that, but they're not as aggressive and relatively shy in reality.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 24, 2011)

I know people who keep Alligator Gars. Nasty/Interesting creatures. They could do a lot of damage, but also aren't that menacing when you get face to face with them. Just make sure you don't fuck around with a 6' specimen and you should be okay.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I know people who keep Alligator Gars. Nasty/Interesting creatures. They could do a lot of damage, but also aren't that menacing when you get face to face with them. Just make sure you don't fuck around with a 6' specimen and you should be okay.



*specific Australian accent*

AW, CRICKEY! Let's see what happens when I tap this lit'l bugga on the head with me finga!

*steps towards flesh-eating beast and taps it on the head with said finger*
YOU'RE ALL RIGHT MATE, YOU'RE ALL RIGHT. EASY DOES IT NOW. GOOD BOY.

Well will you look at that! This lit'l bugga has chopped off me leg! On the first thought, I simply imagined it'd chop off me finga since tha's the one with which I poked it. BUT NO! What a wondaful lit'l bugga, this one is!


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 24, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> *specific Australian accent*
> 
> AW, CRICKEY! Let's see what happens when I tap this lit'l bugga on the head with me finga!
> 
> ...




no, gars are way too shy to really bother humans. they have been known to drown humans in two ways that aren't exactly their fault. 1: they get caught in a net or a fishing wire, and these things are STRONG so they often times drag the fisher into the water out of self defense....or 2: they just capsize boats while coming out for air...but no real known cases of them attacking humans


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2011)

There are a lot of 'reported' cases of them attacking humans, causing them to be regarded as dangerous and hunted down, meaning though they once were common throughout the US, they are now only found towards the south east. It reality, it is far more likely that the creature it gets its name from is the one responsible. Even large alligator gar are very shy despite being big enough to kill a human.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 13, 2012)

necro bumping this coz i came across a shitload of stuff:

Height of coincidence ! :|
Abraham Lincoln was elected to
Congress in 1846.
John F. Kennedy was elected to
Congress in 1946.
Abraham Lincoln was elected
President in 1860.
John F. Kennedy was elected
President in 1960.
Both were particularly concerned
with civil rights.
Both wives lost their children
while living in the White House.
Both Presidents were shot on a
Friday.
Both Presidents were shot in the
head
Now it gets really weird.
Lincoln's secretary was named
Kennedy.
Kennedy's Secretary was named
Lincoln .
Both were assassinated by
Southerners.
Both were succeeded by
Southerners named Johnson.
Andrew Johnson, who succeeded
Lincoln, was born in 1808.
Lyndon Johnson, who succeeded
Kennedy, was born in 1908.
John Wilkes Booth, who
assassinated Lincoln, was born in
1839. Lee Harvey Oswald, who
assassinated Kennedy, was born
in 1939.
Both assassins were known by
their three names.
Both names are composed of
fifteen letters.
Now hang on to your seat.
Lincoln was shot at the theater
named'Ford'.
Kennedy was shot in a car
called'Lincoln' made by'Ford'.
Lincoln was shot in a theater and
his assassin ran and hid in a
warehouse.
Kennedy was shot from a
warehouse and his assassin ran
and hid in a theater.
Booth and Oswald were
assassinated before their trials.












Failed malaria drug regains its potency.
Big in the '80s, unpopular in the '90s and ready for a comeback in the 2010s. No, not another band looking to make a quick buck, but the antimalarial chloroquine. The drug the parasite evolved resistance to seems to be effective once again.
Plasmodium falciparum , which causes malaria, first showed signs of resistance to chloroquine in the 1950s, but widespread resistance wasn't reported until late in the 20th century. The drug has now lost its potency in South-East Asia, Sub-Saharan Africa and South America. Worse, malaria then became resistant to the drugs that replaced chloroquine , even artemisinin, the drug of last resort.
Chloroquine resistance was reported in Senegal for the first time in 1988, and in 2003 health authorities there started advising the use of other medications, &#8211; such as artemisinin combined with other antimalarial drugs &#8211; in the hope that if people stopped using chloroquine, resistance might fade and chloroquine might become useful again.
To find out whether that has happened, Magatte Ndiaye at the University of Dakar in Senegal and Michael Alifrangis at the University of Copenhagen, Denmark, and their colleagues collected and analysed 11,500 blood samples from Senegalese children with malaria between 2009 and 2011. The researchers discovered that there had been a significant decline in the prevalence of the genetic mutation that confers drug resistance within the malaria parasite.
"Around 70 per cent of the malaria parasites we found are reacting once again to chloroquine," says Alifrangis.
Fantastic drug.
"In the near future, chloroquine will presumably be able to be used again &#8211; if we use it correctly," says Ndiaye. [ Marines reacting to the bitterness of the drug lol! I need one captain].


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

IIRC, John Wilkes Booth was running for weeks before he was killed at the theater. 
Also, the drunkest place in the universe is Sagittarius b, which contains 1 billion, billion, billion liters of vinyl alcohol.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you know that a shooting star is actually millions of lightyears away, and probably dead.


Just like the dreams you were wishing to come true.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Oct 13, 2012)

13point9 said:


> ^ I deem that random knowledge


 

You should have heard the laugh that came out of my mouth when I read that comment.

+1 for you sir haha


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 13, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> IIRC, John Wilkes Booth was running for weeks before he was killed at the theater.
> Also, the drunkest place in the universe is Sagittarius b, which contains 1 billion, billion, billion liters of vinyl alcohol.



Vinyl alcohol != ethanol. I don't think people would really want to drink vinyl alcohol.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> Vinyl alcohol != ethanol. I don't think people would really want to drink vinyl alcohol.



It's still a fuck-ton of alcohol. You wouldn't be drinking it anyway, seeing how it takes more than a million years to get there (I think)


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Oct 14, 2012)

Random knowledge?

Simone Simmons is the most attractive women in every way you'll ever know about.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 14, 2012)

Jim Carry's favorite band is Cannibal Corpse and that is why he had them appear in the first Ace Ventura movie.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 14, 2012)

ddtonfire said:


> Charlie Chaplin once lost a Charlie Chaplin lookalike contest. In fact, he didn't even place.



In a similar vein, Dolly Parton also did this, and also didn't place.

Quasars can travel so fast and so far, that one could hit the planet at any time, and we'd have absolutely no warning before complete annihilation.

Methane can be bubbled up in a tower through a lawn sprinkler, and keep it's column shape. It's also extremely fun to set on fire when you're done.

The Eisenhower interstate system requires that one mile in every five must be straight. These straight sections are usable as airstrips in times of war or other emergencies.

A skunk's smell can be detected by a human a mile away.

If a random vibration is audible outside of a college music theory class, there is a high chance the class will stop to figure out what pitch said vibration is.

Most "white noise" is approximately at the pitch of B3.

In the US, children raised in the south grow taller than children raised in the north.

Jeff Beck once severed one of his fingertips while cooking. His fingers are now insured for a million dollars each.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 14, 2012)

My girlfriend is not-so-distantly related to Bonnie Parker. 

..crazy bitch.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sometimes I get a boner when I poop.


----------



## davidengel (Oct 14, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Jim Carry's favorite band is Cannibal Corpse and that is why he had them appear in the first Ace Ventura movie.



I heard his favorite band is actually Napalm Death, but he couldn't get them to appear on the movie.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 14, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Jim Carry's favorite band is Cannibal Corpse and that is why he had them appear in the first Ace Ventura movie.





davidengel said:


> I heard his favorite band is actually Napalm Death, but he couldn't get them to appear on the movie.





> Jim hates death metal He'd never heard of CANNIBAL until doin' that movie.



http://www.metalinjection.net

http://www.blabbermouth.net/


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2012)

And here's MetalSucks saying otherwise so it's a "He said, she said" kind of fact

ACE VENTURA, CANNIBAL CORPSE FAN | MetalSucks

Does it really matter?


----------



## Brill (Oct 14, 2012)

Your earlobes line up with your nipples. 
Cats can hear ultrasound.
Earwigs have penises.
The longest palondromic poem is 265 words long. It is called dammit im mad.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 14, 2012)

MFB said:


> And here's MetalSucks saying otherwise so it's a "He said, she said" kind of fact
> 
> ACE VENTURA, CANNIBAL CORPSE FAN | MetalSucks
> 
> Does it really matter?



Sorry, I just remember hearing that it was actually a myth, didn't mean to offend you. I'll go crawl back into my hole now.


----------



## skeels (Oct 14, 2012)

The doctor who treated John Wilkes Booth was named Mudd.

Hence the expression of one's name being "mud".


----------



## Mayhew (Oct 14, 2012)

In the comments on metalinjection people said that on a Cannibal Corpse DVD the band said Jim was way more excited to meet them then they were to meet him and he knew their songs. He also mentioned Corpse and Napalm as favorites of his on a talk show. Either way, Cannibal Corpse doesn't make into a movie like that unless somebody involved is a fan.


----------



## Cdub (Oct 14, 2012)

I read this entire thread last nite and it was awesome.

I can only contribute this : in my Japanese-English dictionary, I discovered the Japanese words for "success" and "sexual intercourse" are both pronounced SeiKou. Different kanji, but that's one hell of a homophone.


----------

